# drink up??, Toronto??



## j_mufc (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone from the uk in toronto on the IEC or what ever wanna do a piss up???...and anyone know where you can get FOSTER on tap??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know anywhere that has Fosters on draught, try one of the antipodean bars like Hemingways on Cumberland. Be warned, if you find it, Fosters in Canada is brewed under license by Molson and is nothing like it's European counterpart.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe this can help you to find a nice place to drink a good beer. A couple of them have beer on tap. (and I thought Bier Markt also had beer on tap, although it isn't mentioned in the article):
The Best Beer Selection in Toronto


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Maybe this can help you to find a nice place to drink a good beer. A couple of them have beer on tap. (and I thought Bier Markt also had beer on tap, although it isn't mentioned in the article):
> The Best Beer Selection in Toronto


Almost every bar in Toronto has beer on tap (draught)... Bier Market does indeed have many, many beers on tap... All of them very good, and pricey. I've had a pint or two at almost all of the bars in the link above, none of them have Fosters on tap.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know a thing about beer, I prefer wine. Haven't even been at the Bier Markt (and I'm Belgian!). 
But you seem to be more of a beer connaisseur, so maybe you have a suggestion for a decent replacement of Fosters?
I think that is one of the nice things to do when you move abroad: try to discover new things that can 'replace' the things from your home country. That way, I discovered that Quebec cheese is at least as good as the French cheeses I used to prefer. And that Ontario has some good wines. And that mussels from PEI are even better than the 'Zeeuwse mosselen' that we used to eat in Belgium and the Netherlands. And that ginger beer is a nice replacement for a soda now and than.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a beer in the bar, wine at home sorta person. I only ever drink the local drop (where permitted), if I'm in Ontario I drink Ontario beer/wine, if I'm in BC I drink BC beer/wine, if I'm in New Zealand I drink New Zealand beer/wine. When I lived in the UK I drank British beers (as local as possible) and European, usually French or Spanish, wines. If the OP is in Toronto, I would encourage them to try some of the amazing beers being produced by any number of Ontario Craft Brewers... Steam Whistle (don't know if they are still Craft!), is as local as you get in T.O., it's a European style pilsner, and icy cold, can't be beat! If you want a like-for-like Canadian equivilant for Fosters, try Moosehead or Canadian.


----------

